# APR's Pleased to Announce Free Updates to our 2.5 TFSI ECU Upgrades!



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2008)

*Product Page*
APR Audi TT RS and RS3 2.5 TFSI ECU Upgrade

APR’s Engineering Teams have finished final testing of new version 2.0 Stage I and Stage II 2.5 TFSI ECU Calibrations for the Audi TT RS and RS3. The new ECU Upgrade improves upon low to mid range torque on top of what was previously a tremendous upgrade over stock. Amidst addressing all previous concerns, additional motorsport features were added to further enhance your driving experience. All updates are now available at APR dealers around the globe and are offered as a FREE update for all APR ECU Upgrade customers!

*Comparison Graph - Same Day - +90F Ambient Dyno Temps - WHP (Front Hubs Only)*










APR’s Engineers found the 2.5 TFSI ECU would suffer a temporary hiccup on some vehicles while producing asphalt shredding levels of torque commonly associated with an ECU upgrade to an engine of this caliber. Other calibrations producing less midrange boost pressure, and ultimately less torque, were less susceptible to replicating the hiccup. However, since limiting boost pressure only masks the issue, these other lower output calibrations were not completely immune to the issues. 

After countless hours of research and development, APR’s pleased to provide the first and only true fix to the 2.5 TFSI “misfire” issue based on our own competitive analysis. APR’s Engineers were able to identify several OEM ECU calculation errors associated with producing high levels of torque. By allowing the ECU to properly read and monitor engine operating parameters, the hiccups, or “misfires”, were completely eliminated. This allowed APR’s Calibration Experts to further increase mid range torque beyond what was previously the highest available option on the market. Expect your TT RS or RS3 to pull you back in your seat like nothing you’ve felt before!

APR’s Calibration and Software Experts focused heavily upon increasing the overall drivability and performance of the 2.5 TFSI well beyond dyno numbers alone. Through implementation of the new patent pending APR Boost Control Strategy shared with our upcoming Stage III Turbocharger System, the ECU is now able to properly control boost pressure levels much higher than possible with the factory code alone. Specific calibration changes were made to enhance turbocharger spool rates, reducing lag to give the drive a more direct and connected feel to the accelerator pedal. Overall volumetric efficiency was enhanced through calibration changes resulting in more ignition advance towards redline, cooler exhaust gases, increased power and torque, and improved fuel economy depending on driving habits. 

To further enhance your driving experience, APR outfitted the 2.5 TFSI with a Quattro GMBH inspired Motorsport Revlimiter as found on all other R and RS models currently being produced. Rather than softly slowing down acceleration several hundred RPM before the rev limiter, the 2.5 TFSI will now freely rev up to the new, clearly identifiable redline at 7,100 RPM and may make all the difference in a competitive head to head sprint on the track!

All checksum routines are fully in place and implemented properly and as before, the factory speed limiter is fully removed. 

To find a local APR dealer, please use our dealer locater tool. 
http://www.goapr.com/dealer/

Go APR


----------



## carl44 (Nov 23, 2012)

91 tune also?carl


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2008)

carl44 said:


> 91 tune also?carl


Yes sir! 

91, 93 & 100 (R+M)/2
95, 98 & 104 RON

All graphs are on the website with before and after data, at wheels (front hubs) and estimated crank with the absolute delta as well. 

The data was collected in fairly poor conditions, 90F+ with around 60% humidity. (It's hot down here!)

It's a free update to all existing APR customers. 

Stage 2 is also free if you own stage 1.


----------



## gengo (May 13, 2013)

How does measuring at the front hubs work?
Is there some calculation done to extrapolate the total power?


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2008)

gengo said:


> How does measuring at the front hubs work?
> Is there some calculation done to extrapolate the total power?


Here's the dyno:
http://www.dynapack.com/










It's very precise, an excellent tuning tool and makes comparisons excellent as it eliminates variables such as tie down strap resistance which can change from one run to another.


----------



## InTTruder (Mar 28, 2006)

Awesome news!!!!!


----------



## canuckttrs (Feb 5, 2012)

great news to all those that have been so patient! :thumbup:


----------



## Black BeauTTy (Jun 11, 2011)

I hope it's all taken care of finally for all those affected. Assuming it is, good job sorting it out. Not sure I'm buying your contention that it's the "first and only" to have solved this issue.


----------



## canuckttrs (Feb 5, 2012)

Black BeauTTy said:


> Not sure I'm buying your contention that it's the "first and only" to have solved this issue.


Wouldn't be an APR release if they didn't talk some ^%$#@ about other companies.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2008)

Black BeauTTy said:


> Not sure I'm buying your contention that it's the "first and only" to have solved this issue.


We did our own competitive research on this one to be sure, especially after some tuners campaigns were heavily centered around the whole "misfiregate." It's no surprise, as expected, boost is limited on those files. But load it up on a hill in a high gear to get a little overshoot and "POP" the same glitch shows up despite what was claimed. You can choose to believe me or not. Our customers will be happy it's fixed and I suppose that's all that really matters. :thumbup:


----------



## Bezlar (Dec 26, 2003)

canuckttrs said:


> Wouldn't be an APR release if they didn't talk some ^%$#@ about other companies.


Not sure why you even here if you are not apr? Your doing the same thing you are accusing them of?:banghead:


----------



## canuckttrs (Feb 5, 2012)

Best of luck with your new apr tune.


----------



## 1QWIKWHP (Oct 19, 2012)

[email protected] said:


> Yes sir!
> 
> 91, 93 & 100 (R+M)/2
> 95, 98 & 104 RON
> ...


Arin would it be safe to say that because of the conditions on the day of the Dyno runs that on nice cool day your going to see even bigger numbers? Looking forward to seeing the stg3 at WaterFest


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2008)

1QWIKWHP said:


> Arin would it be safe to say that because of the conditions on the day of the Dyno runs that on nice cool day your going to see even bigger numbers? Looking forward to seeing the stg3 at WaterFest


Without a doubt. Near redline there's not much headroom left in the turbocharger as is right now. It's moving air - and it can only move so much. If it's hot, air density is lower. If it's cold, air density is higher. Higher = more air and more air can mean more power with the right combination of modification and calibration parameters. Let's also not forget how colder air helps with ignition advance, and how much ignition advance will improve power output!

So you northern folk in awesome conditions will have better results. Us down here in the blazing hot and humid south have to wait for a few months of wonderful 'vehicle' weather each year to get the same results. I'm from the north and I really do miss those crisp cool nights with the windows down, heat blasting and power easily at my finger tips. I just replace that feeling with the windows up, AC blasting and race fuel in the tank. :laugh:


----------



## linuxrc (May 12, 2013)

Do you have anyone in the Toronto, Canada area that can do the tunes?


----------



## Marty (Jul 14, 2000)

Are these dyno plots corrected for ambient temperature?


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2008)

All SAEJ1349 (2004) corrected. SAE option is much higher. That said, if you were to dyno this in much cooler weather, it would make more power, even with correction on.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2008)

linuxrc said:


> Do you have anyone in the Toronto, Canada area that can do the tunes?


Try our dealer locator to find the ones closes to you! - http://www.goapr.com/dealer/

: )


----------



## linuxrc (May 12, 2013)

Can they unlock the ECU or do I need to send that to you?


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 14, 2012)

linuxrc said:


> Can they unlock the ECU or do I need to send that to you?


Any of our dealers should be able to do this.


----------



## cipsony (Mar 26, 2013)

If I was an APR or UM client I would take my car to a MUSTANG 4x4 dyno to find the real whp of my car. It's a very easy operation, you don't have to disengage the rear wheels and it's a dyno that shows similar figures around the world.

Another solution is to use a vbox, adjust the weight accordingly (car + fuel + driver + passenger) and do a wot run in 4th gear (on a perfectly straight road). The 4th gear is showing the most accurate result (very close to a Mustang Dyno) as it's long enough to heat the engine and show a proper value + reduces the low speed errors of the vbox (10 Hz gps related).


----------



## hightechrdn (Dec 9, 2011)

There are a good number of instances of the stock clutch slipping badly with a healthy Stage 2 tune (boost set to 2550mb). With this V2 tune running more low end torque, does APR believe that stock clutches will routinely aggressive launches?


----------



## smack_ttrs (Mar 24, 2013)

cipsony said:


> If I was an APR or UM client I would take my car to a MUSTANG 4x4 dyno to find the real whp of my car. It's a very easy operation, you don't have to disengage the rear wheels and it's a dyno that shows similar figures around the world.
> 
> Another solution is to use a vbox, adjust the weight accordingly (car + fuel + driver + passenger) and do a wot run in 4th gear (on a perfectly straight road). The 4th gear is showing the most accurate result (very close to a Mustang Dyno) as it's long enough to heat the engine and show a proper value + reduces the low speed errors of the vbox (10 Hz gps related).


as soon as work slows down i'll throw the car back on the gst dyno(mustang) to compare the new stage2 over stock. i would have done it sooner but work went crazy all of a sudden.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2008)

cipsony said:


> If I was an APR or UM client I would take my car to a MUSTANG 4x4 dyno to find the real whp of my car. It's a very easy operation, you don't have to disengage the rear wheels and it's a dyno that shows similar figures around the world.


Every mustang dyno will read differently, so there is no way to empirically state the results are "real world" any more than another dyno type.


----------



## Poverty (Feb 17, 2012)

hightechrdn said:


> There are a good number of instances of the stock clutch slipping badly with a healthy Stage 2 tune (boost set to 2550mb). With this V2 tune running more low end torque, does APR believe that stock clutches will routinely aggressive launches?


We aren't seeing this is in the UK.

Maybe we are just more used to "stick shift"


----------



## Black BeauTTy (Jun 11, 2011)

Poverty said:


> Maybe we are just more used to "stick shift"


LOL, that deserves a "bite me"!:laugh:


----------



## hightechrdn (Dec 9, 2011)

Poverty said:


> We aren't seeing this is in the UK.
> 
> Maybe we are just more used to "stick shift"


If you ran a real tune which had launch control and allowed leaving the line with 10lbs+ boost, you would probably be more apt to see clutch issues 

Really, I found others with clutch issues in the UK. That is why Helix has come up with a race kit to replace the factory unit. I don't do enough track days, so will go with something more geared to the street myself. 

Enjoy that new APR V2 tune... If they are making the torque which they claim down low, then I bet that clutch issues will come up, just like with the UM Stage 2 tune (with boost level turned up). 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Poverty (Feb 17, 2012)

hightechrdn said:


> If you ran a real tune which had launch control and allowed leaving the line with 10lbs+ boost, you would probably be more apt to see clutch issues
> 
> Really, I found others with clutch issues in the UK. That is why Helix has come up with a race kit to replace the factory unit. I don't do enough track days, so will go with something more geared to the street myself.
> 
> ...


Helix came up with the clutch kit because Jonnyc asked them to develop it for his and my APR stage 4 cars.

Otherwise we haven't seen any clutch issues running running OEM or Loba turbo, even with launch control.

It's only if you aren't taking care when launching that you can slip and ruin the clutch, but I doubt a aftermarket one will last under those scenarios either.


----------



## cipsony (Mar 26, 2013)

Poverty said:


> Helix came up with the clutch kit because Jonnyc asked them to develop it for his and my APR stage 4 cars.
> 
> Otherwise we haven't seen any clutch issues running running OEM or Loba turbo, even with launch control.
> 
> It's only if you aren't taking care when launching that you can slip and ruin the clutch, but I doubt a aftermarket one will last under those scenarios either.


The OEM clutch is good but not good enough.
Mine smelled after that dragstrip but didn't slip --> It was brand new though (only 600 Km) as the first unit slipped with stage 1.

The problem I face with the OEM clutch is that after the launch It gets hot and I have problems with changing the gears. I think the pressure plate gets too hot during the launch and therefore sometimes it doesn't disengage the clutch properly.

The good part is that OEM is so controllable and I doubt I can launch the car as well with a different one without putting extreme stress on the other components.


----------



## Poverty (Feb 17, 2012)

That's the thing though, the OEM is a good versatile clutch. Clutches smell when they get run hard too, the clutch on my 86ps caddy smells for example if I drive that hard and ninja shift lol.

If you mess up your launch with a race clutch you could pretty much ruin it straight away.

Again with normal driving, city driving, I don't believe a race clutch will last anywhere as long as the OEM one.

The only times I've seen OEM clutchs slip is with over enthusiastic launches with sloppy clutch control.

The roadster TTRS has had a new OEM clutch, but that's because it went through a sloppy launch or two where the clutch had some serious slippage before the driver realised.

My coupe was on stock clutch for 18k of heavy driving and still going strong when it was removed and sent to helix to reverse engineer.

Jonnys clutch was going strong too until stage 3 and that car had 100's of launches with OEM and hybrid turbo, with NLF and launch control.

For OEM turbo and normal all round driving I'd stick with a OEM clutch.


----------



## croman44 (Jan 9, 2013)

If its not one thing with APR it's another. 

I just drove an hour to go get my tune updated only to find out that APRs VPN server is down and they expect it to be for a few hours at least. 

So this trip is going to cost me about 5 hours (if they actually get it back up). Wonderful


----------



## hightechrdn (Dec 9, 2011)

Poverty said:


> That's the thing though, the OEM is a good versatile clutch. Clutches smell when they get run hard too, the clutch on my 86ps caddy smells for example if I drive that hard and ninja shift lol.
> 
> If you mess up your launch with a race clutch you could pretty much ruin it straight away.
> 
> ...



Maybe my car got a worse than usual clutch on the assembly line. 

I have been driving manual transmission 100% of the time for 20 years. The OEM clutch isn't that good as there are multiple failures reported on the various active TT-RS forums. I am not going with the Helix unit and I certainly won't go back with OEM either, as other options are available (or coming 'some day soon' in the case of APR).


----------



## cipsony (Mar 26, 2013)

CLUTCHMASTERS: they are based in US and they can make a custom clutch based on the OEM one. They make very good products so someone from US should approach them.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 14, 2012)

croman44 said:


> If its not one thing with APR it's another.
> 
> I just drove an hour to go get my tune updated only to find out that APRs VPN server is down and they expect it to be for a few hours at least.
> 
> So this trip is going to cost me about 5 hours (if they actually get it back up). Wonderful


VPN router blew up last night. IT worked on it all night and it will be running again (on a new router) this morning. 

Trust me.. we're even less happy about this than you are. Our entire dealer network is down.


----------



## Poverty (Feb 17, 2012)

cipsony said:


> CLUTCHMASTERS: they are based in US and they can make a custom clutch based on the OEM one. They make very good products so someone from US should approach them.


They are interested and would like a OEM assembly to reverse engineer. Can't you send them your old clutch?


----------



## croman44 (Jan 9, 2013)

[email protected] said:


> VPN router blew up last night. IT worked on it all night and it will be running again (on a new router) this morning.
> 
> Trust me.. we're even less happy about this than you are. Our entire dealer network is down.


Any idea on a timeframe? I am just here twiddling my thumbs waiting. If it was going to be an hour then I would wait, 4 hours and I would come back later. 

Btw, maybe time to buy a backup just in case


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 14, 2012)

croman44 said:


> Any idea on a timeframe? I am just here twiddling my thumbs waiting. If it was going to be an hour then I would wait, 4 hours and I would come back later.
> 
> Btw, maybe time to buy a backup just in case


We've got a backup, it also decided to have issues.

The router gods have taken some vengeance on us today.

Replacement is installed and mostly configured. We're doing users now. Shouldn't be much longer. Sorry about the wait.


----------



## croman44 (Jan 9, 2013)

Thanks for the update sean


----------



## croman44 (Jan 9, 2013)

I give up. 6 hours of waiting, 2 hours of driving and nothing was accomplished. 

First the VPN was down and after a few hours of that, when it was all up they had to redo all the users. 

That was finally taken care of and we could connect but the program would get stuck identifying the ECU. After another hour of that, they fixed something and we were able to actually select the new upgrade. 

Then it sat there for another 20 min and went nowhere. 

I was then told they were restarting the VPN servers and we were not able to connect again. 

I appreciate Sean trying to help me but at some point I have to cut my losses.


----------



## southpole12 (Mar 29, 2012)

Will I be able to get my tune updated tomorrow?


----------



## cipsony (Mar 26, 2013)

Poverty said:


> They are interested and would like a OEM assembly to reverse engineer. Can't you send them your old clutch?


I gave my clutch + paid the difference for the new one.
The flywheel is still the old one.


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 28, 2004)

cipsony said:


> CLUTCHMASTERS: they are based in US and they can make a custom clutch based on the OEM one. They make very good products so someone from US should approach them.


APR will have a carbon-carbon twin disc. We've already developed it... in testing phase. It's pretty much the jam. I say that because I had a part in picking the direction. I've used a tremendous amount of single and twin disc clutches in my time... you're going to *love* our solution.


----------



## Poverty (Feb 17, 2012)

RTErnie said:


> APR will have a carbon-carbon twin disc. We've already developed it... in testing phase. It's pretty much the jam. I say that because I had a part in picking the direction. I've used a tremendous amount of single and twin disc clutches in my time... you're going to *love* our solution.


Carbon carbon.

Hands down best on the market when that gets released then!


----------



## hightechrdn (Dec 9, 2011)

RTErnie said:


> APR will have a carbon-carbon twin disc. We've already developed it... in testing phase. It's pretty much the jam. I say that because I had a part in picking the direction. I've used a tremendous amount of single and twin disc clutches in my time... you're going to *love* our solution.


Looking for any beta testers? I am about 6hrs away from APR, so could definitely make the trip. I also want to install a Wavetrac diff in the front while the transaxle is out of the car for the clutch.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 14, 2012)

hightechrdn said:


> Looking for any beta testers? I am about 6hrs away from APR, so could definitely make the trip. I also want to install a Wavetrac diff in the front while the transaxle is out of the car for the clutch.


Maybe, if you want to buy a stage 3 kit and are willing to drive the crap out of it. The new clutch is intended to be used with that because of the obscene amount of power it makes (>600whp). It's usable on a 2+ car, but that's not nearly enough power to test it properly.


----------



## Poverty (Feb 17, 2012)

I'll do it, send two to Keith


----------



## cipsony (Mar 26, 2013)

RTErnie said:


> APR will have a carbon-carbon twin disc. We've already developed it... in testing phase. It's pretty much the jam. I say that because I had a part in picking the direction. I've used a tremendous amount of single and twin disc clutches in my time... you're going to *love* our solution.


I'm quite interested about your clutch as the current solutions I don't think they are up to the task (Sachs, Spec & Helix).
I sent an email to a few clutch manufacturers and here what I asked them for (and basically what I would expect for your clutch when released):
- Torque rating: 650-700 Nm would be more than enough (in reference to the stock output of 450Nm). 
- Noise at idle and during driving --> I would like this to be close to OEM one as I am driving the car in town a lot.
- Pedal feel --> close to OEM (I don't expect to be the same but I don't want to press it extremely hard or to engage instantly while forcing the gearbox and other components)
- Flywheel --> I want it as light as possible
- Overall feeling of the clutch: nice to drive on any kind of roads with a smooth engagement
- It can make a noise during the transition phase when pressing / depressing the clutch but not when fully engaged or disengaged.

I would rather pay more for a good quality clutch than less for an intermediary solution.


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 28, 2004)

cipsony said:


> I'm quite interested about your clutch as the current solutions I don't think they are up to the task (Sachs, Spec & Helix).
> I sent an email to a few clutch manufacturers and here what I asked them for (and basically what I would expect for your clutch when released):
> - Torque rating: 650-700 Nm would be more than enough (in reference to the stock output of 450Nm).
> - Noise at idle and during driving --> I would like this to be close to OEM one as I am driving the car in town a lot.
> ...


We're testing two torque ratings at the moment. We may only offer one depending upon how it fairs on our stage 3 car. Will hold 650+ lb-ft... measured at the wheels.

Your factory clutch/flywheel is dual mass. The CLUTCH will not make noise, however your transmission will make noise. This noise is lessened by keeping flywheel mass to dampen the flywheel acceleration/deceleration which you hear by means of the gear lash in your transmission. Our calibration will also raise the idle to reduce the noise... inherently the 5 cylinder will be better than the 4 cylinder clutches out there  I can't promise it'll be quieter than your stock clutch, but we'll test it with a db meter. Good call. 

Pedal feel will be as soft as stock... won't be hard at all. 

Your flywheel goal and your noise goals are at odds with each other. Our goal was to make the clutch as quiet and streetable as possible, while still supporting rediculous torque numbers.

Since it's a carbon carbon twin it'll drive like butter. Your wife/girlfriend/grandma will be able to drive the car from a stop light on an uphill and won't kill it. (assuming they can drive a stick to begin with)


----------



## twin__turbo (Apr 12, 2012)

I had my TT RS flashed with the latest Stage 1 file. The cars runs great, no hiccups at all. I couldn't be happier. Good job APR. I like that the cold start raised idle is back as well. The car just runs better with it IMHO.


----------



## joneze93tsi (Aug 8, 2008)

RTErnie said:


> We're testing two torque ratings at the moment. We may only offer one depending upon how it fairs on our stage 3 car. Will hold 650+ lb-ft... measured at the wheels.
> 
> Your factory clutch/flywheel is dual mass. The CLUTCH will not make noise, however your transmission will make noise. This noise is lessened by keeping flywheel mass to dampen the flywheel acceleration/deceleration which you hear by means of the gear lash in your transmission. Our calibration will also raise the idle to reduce the noise... inherently the 5 cylinder will be better than the 4 cylinder clutches out there  I can't promise it'll be quieter than your stock clutch, but we'll test it with a db meter. Good call.
> 
> ...




You had me at twin disc carbon carbon...:thumbup:


----------



## cipsony (Mar 26, 2013)

Yeah, the clutch sounds good.


----------



## Marty (Jul 14, 2000)

I'm not a very big fan of getting rid of the dual-mass flywheel.


----------



## Euro Enginuity (Aug 7, 2010)

[email protected] said:


> Maybe, if you want to buy a stage 3 kit and are willing to drive the crap out of it. The new clutch is intended to be used with that because of the obscene amount of power it makes (>600whp). It's usable on a 2+ car, but that's not nearly enough power to test it properly.




Want to include one in the kit well be picking up? :laugh::laugh::wave::wave:


----------



## hightechrdn (Dec 9, 2011)

RTErnie said:


> We're testing two torque ratings at the moment. We may only offer one depending upon how it fairs on our stage 3 car. Will hold 650+ lb-ft... measured at the wheels.
> 
> Your factory clutch/flywheel is dual mass. The CLUTCH will not make noise, however your transmission will make noise. This noise is lessened by keeping flywheel mass to dampen the flywheel acceleration/deceleration which you hear by means of the gear lash in your transmission. Our calibration will also raise the idle to reduce the noise... inherently the 5 cylinder will be better than the 4 cylinder clutches out there  I can't promise it'll be quieter than your stock clutch, but we'll test it with a db meter. Good call.
> 
> ...


Can you PM with who I can call to get some additional information on clutch options/availability/etc? As I have mentioned every time the clutch under development by APR comes up, I really need to replace mine as it is slipping more and more every time I drive it. I realize that I don't have the Stage 3 hotness on my TT-RS, but I have enough power to toast the stock clutch, so it runs well enough.

I have some other options on standby, single or twin disk, but the carbon/carbon setup will have a lot of advantages over even an organic twin disc.

Thanks


----------

